# Help! I've rescued an injured wood pigeon



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there,

My mum rescued a pigeon the other day whilst on holiday. It was flapping about in the field and she couldn't leave it so she got it and put it in the boot of the car to protect it. There was blood running from the side of its head near it's eye and a few other places. She didn't expect it to live but couldn't leave it flapping in the field! So it's now at home with us in a disused guinea pig hutch. We have given him some water in a dish and some corn from the man across the road who keeps pigeons. He came over and said that he had been attacked by a hawk and was a gonner.

Nearly 72 hours later though, Funky, as we have named him, is still alive. He has not eaten or drank as far as we can tell and hasn't for 3 days now. Myself and my mum are going to get him out later and have a look, see of we can get him to eat anything and drink and have a look at his injuries. Mum says he has got a broken wing, at the top of his humerus/shoulder. How can we splint this for him? Can we help him drink with a syringe?

He's lost an awful lot of feathers and looks rather worse for ware but we really hope that Funky can pull through!

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Katie

PS, This is a message I posted on another fourm earlier, just had a rather nasty message through on the fourm, we have not mistreated the pigeon and left him without food and water, we had offered it to him and noticed that none of it had gone, so we have taken intervention and we have syringed water today and fed him peas, which he has taken well. We have also seen that his injuries are doing well, infection isn't setting in. We just need to sort out his wing, any assistance would be great, he has a wound under his wing so we are unsure about splinting it. How much does a pigeon drink in a day? how long until he starts eating and drinking for himself. We just want to do the best for this little guy, myself and my mum are really routing for him to survive, poor little thing. once again, thanks, I look forward to hearing from you xxxx


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Katie, welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for rescuing this poor fellow. To start we need to get him on a course of antibiotics, which needs to be done after any predator attack, even if the wounds don't look too bad, as they can pick up a systemic infection from the attack, so you would not notice inflammation or swelling locally, that can be fatal to them. Do you have any antibiotics around, or family friends or neighbors? Best post up a few photos to better advise on the wing, also, was the wing a closed break or open (was any bone poking through the skin)?.. here's how:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

He needs smaller food than the corn, can you pick him up a small bag of wildbird mix? You have to be cafeful about syringing them liquids or they can aspirate the fluids and this can be quite harmful to them, best to guide his beak into tepid water, here's how:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522565&postcount=11

Here is how to "pop" feed him thawed and warmed frozen green peas, you can feed 20-30 at a time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

We have a lot of great UK members who will be able to advise you on local resources as well.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Karyn, thanks for the speedy reply and the help!

We have been feeding him correctly! Thats good to know, so thanks 

I'm an anaesthetic nurse so I know about aspiration, don't worry we are being careful. How much do they drink a day? We've tried guiding his beak but he doesn't seem interested

We've been giving him garden peas, shelled one half at a time, he takes them well but we have to do it the method you posted, he doesn't seem to eat or drink himself, how long will it take for him to be able to eat and drink himself?

His wing is fractured at the top of the humerus, it's a closed fracture I think, I've not seen it as my mum has him wrapped in the towel when I come to help. it's really throwing him off balance  we will try to get a picture tomorrow but both my mum and myself are working. The antibiotic is an issue, we don't have any, and I can't pinch any from work. How much does he require and how do we administer it? I'll ask some relatives tomorrow as its late here now.

He's lost a lot of feathers 

I'll get some wild bird food tomorrow

We've got so attached to him already, we really didn't think he would survive but he is doing so well! 

Thanks, Katie


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Katie, we want to try and get the antibiotic into him like right now, for the particular infection the get from predator attacks, Pasteurella M., the window for starting treatment is 48h and we are past that now. Won't need much, 1 Ciprofloxacin 500mg, 2 Amoxicillin 500mg, 1 Augmentin 875, or a few others like Keflex or Trimethoprim/Sulfa will do the job.

Best to use frozen peas, not fresh green peas, as the frozen are partially processed and have more moisture, just run them under hot water until thawed, cool until warm and feed. As a rough guide, they drink 15-40mL of water a day, depending on their activity, weather, and how well they body systems are working. Make sure when you are giving him water his head is pointed down, so water that he does not swallow runs out and not down his throat.

Karyn


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

They have been frozen peas, thawed as you stated. I'll try hard to get some antibiotics tomorrow. They seem like large doses. Thanks, I'll check in tomorrow, night!

Katie


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

xxktlou02xx said:


> They seem like large doses. Thanks, I'll check in tomorrow, night!
> 
> Katie


Katie, we are going to take a pill and compound down into a suspension, then you will just dose a few drops a few times a day for about 10 days. Do ask friends, family and neighbors as well, many times someone has some on hand. You will need a 1cc syringe as well, the kind without an attached needle.

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So sorry I missed this UK thread Karyn. Thanks for helping.

Katie, can you say whereabouts you are in the UK so we can check if there are any resources near you.

Great job so far!

Janet


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Janet,

I am located in Northwich, Cheshire.

Thanks


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Hope things are still ok today with Woodie.

I have seen listed as helping Pigeons previously:
Moss Wood Wildlife Hospital
School Lane
Ollerton
Knutsford
WA16 8SJ. 01565 755082
I don't know if they're still doing that as things do change if they're overloaded.
If you did think about taking it to them for treatment definitely call them first to see what their policy is as far as treating broken wings and if it's unreleasable, what then, do they have facilities to keep them or are they put to sleep.

Not a lot of options sadly if they're unreleasable so let's hope the wing can be fixed.
If you're happy to try and nurse it yourself, I don't know if they'd be prepared to give you any meds needed.

Let us know if you've had any luck with finding any meds.

Janet


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Janet, I called them and they are willing to sort out his wing and antibiotics they said. I'll see if my mum can take him down tomorrow. He is defiantly much stronger it would seem! he was wriggling free this morning when we fed him. As soon as mum is home we are going to spend some time with him feeding him well etc. I'd heard about the place in Knutsford but we thought they'd put him down. However, time will tell! Thanks again for all your help, it's appreciated  I'll let you know how it goes 

Katie


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

I'm glad you had a positive response from them. Are they going to take him in to take over his care or give you the meds?

It's always better as I said to ask them outright what they will do for any pigeon before daring to hand them over, then you feel a lot happier about the decision.
Did they say out of interest if they have a place to keep unreleasable pigeons, heaven forbid they can't fix the wing?

Do let us know how things go, It's nice to get updates and it helps as far as knowing whether to recommend a rescue place for future emergencies.

Thanks so much for doing what you have for him

Janet


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I'm not sure on all the details, they seemed pretty fair and said that they'd give him a 5 day course of antibiotics and sort the wing. They said about keeping him there but we've got so attached to him now, but we'll see what it brings. They said we could always have him back after the 5 days. I'll chat to mum about it later  Mum won't hand him over if they want to euthanase him anyway. I said could we give him the antibiotics as we are both nurses and they said they'd see. Lets see what tomorrow brings! Can't wait to get him out later and see how hes doing. I'll try and get some pictures if I can. Thanks for all the help everyone. I never thought get so attached to a pigeon!

We'll keep his best interests at heart.

Out of curiosity, how well do they domesticate if he is unable to return to the wild?

Katie


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

They sound very caring. I'd see how he is after the 5days and I suppose it depends on what facilities they have for keeping him. If he's going to be with other Woodies and turned out to be releasable then it would be good if at least he'd have some others to hang out with and they can be released together.
Woodies aren't the best at living in captivity but in saying that I know some that are kept in an aviary because they've got permanent disabilities and are fine. In saying that they are still wild and aren't handled.

They can vary a lot in personalities and some get extremely stressed if around humans but if this one is youngish it might get used to being around you and it would have already shown signs of stress and panic at being handled and confined by now. He won't necessarily like being held when recovered but no reason why he couldn't live happily if he was unable to return to the wild. He may need to have a set-up outside so he can see others and feel as if he's still part of the wild community. I'd see how he is once recovered.

If he had the choice of living in captivity or being PTS after all he's been through I think he'd rather live!
It will be interesting to hear what they think of the chances of his wing healing once they see the injury.

Good luck with him

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, thanks for stepping in on this one and being so helpful. I don't have much to add to what Janet has said, other than I agree with her in trying know, with as much certainty as possible, what will become of this little guy if the wing can't not be fully restored to flight.

Good job with him and good luck,

Karyn


----------



## xxktlou02xx (Oct 18, 2011)

hey 

Little Funky went to Knutsford today to the Lower Moss Wildlife Centre. They were great apparently. He had a fractured wing, an old fracture to his other wing. They are going to continue hand feeding him, sort his wing, give him antibiotics and analgesia. I'm so relieved. We are also able to ring up and see how he's doing, so in a few days I'll ring up. They also have an aviary where he will be able to go if they cannot release him  thanks for all the help and support. I'll defiantly rescue any other pigeons that are in need and have much more knowledge. Once again, thanks, you've all been great!

Katie
xxxx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh that is the best possible outcome, I'm so pleased they will help.

The fact that they'll give him a home if it doesn't heal well is amazing, not many places will actually do that. You're very lucky to have them close to you for future reference.

Thank you so much for letting us know and also thank your mum for picking him up in the first place, an amazing outcome for a bird that was said to be a 'gonner'.
Sorry you had the aggro from the other forum, glad you persevered and didn't take any notice of whatever remarks they made. Just shows what can be done and thank goodness for Lower Moss Wildlife Centre. I think I'll pop a donation to them. 

Take care and good luck to Funky!

Janet


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

amyable said:


> Oh that is the best possible outcome, I'm so pleased they will help.
> 
> The fact that they'll give him a home if it doesn't heal well is amazing, not many places will actually do that. You're very lucky to have them close to you for future reference.
> 
> ...


The aggro on the other forum consisted of *one* expression of horror that an injured bird should be left with no food and water for 3 days, and a plea that he should be considered a veterinary emergency.
I didn't write it, but I stand by the member who did -- who later apologised anyway, on seeing that Katie was taking action to save his life.
Glad to know there was a good outcome to this story.
Many thanks, Janet and Karyn.


----------

